# ☃️ Anglerboard-Adventskalender ☃️



## rippi (28. November 2019)

Hoffentlich bekommt Minimax dann endlich eine Digitalwaage.


----------



## świetlik (28. November 2019)

Adventskalender ist immer gut. 
Kommt bisschen Kindheit gefühl zurück.


----------



## Angler2097 (29. November 2019)

Advent, Advent. Ein Lichtlein brennt


----------



## burlikomm (29. November 2019)

Adventskalender für Junggebliebene wünscht sich jeder !
schöne weihnachtszeit an alle von mir !


----------



## sprogoe (29. November 2019)

rippi schrieb:


> Hoffentlich bekommt Minimax dann endlich eine Digitalwaage.


Wiegebereich 0-150 kg?


----------



## Jason (30. November 2019)

Schöne Aktion. Danke dafür!!!

Gruß Jason


----------



## Mooskugel (1. Dezember 2019)

super Aktion. Danke dafür.


----------



## CaptainJoker (1. Dezember 2019)

Coole Sache!


----------



## rolfmoeller (2. Dezember 2019)

sprogoe schrieb:


> Wiegebereich 0-150 kg?



Eher bis 250 kg, dann kann mein Fang auch noch mit auf die Waage.


----------



## rolfmoeller (2. Dezember 2019)

Tolle Sache.

Dank an die Spender und die Organisation.


----------



## CaptainJoker (10. Dezember 2019)

Da sind sie! Ich habe mich sehr gefreut und danke herzlich.


----------



## pulpot (11. Dezember 2019)

Tolle Sache, genau die richtige Farbe für Kroatien im nächsten Sommer. Die ist ja hierzulande sonst gar nicht mal so einfach zu bekommen. 

Vielen Dank dafür!


----------



## yukonjack (30. Dezember 2020)

Türchen 22 heute angekommen. Vielen Dank


----------



## phirania (30. Dezember 2020)

Na denn mal Glückwunsch an Alle Gewinner hier.


----------



## Mikesch (31. Dezember 2020)

Das 20er - Türchen ist bei mir pünktlich zum 24-ten Dez. angekommen, Vielen Dank.


----------



## phirania (31. Dezember 2020)

Bei mir war es Türchen 4.


----------

